# listing real estate for "free" online?



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Just wondering if any of you know where we could list our real estate online for "free"? I know we can list it here but wondered if anyone knew of other places also. Want to list property in as many places as possible so it can sell quickly when we work up the ad.

Thank you for your help in advance! Anna


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

You can list on Zillow for free and get an incredible amount of exposure!


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

craigslist


----------



## rockrdude (Jul 18, 2012)

I sold my last home using Craigslist, and then I did all of the legal paperwork myself. It was an unbelievable amount of work and I would probably never do it again. The listing and home showings were fine. My "ace in the hole" was showing potential buyers everything that was right and wrong with the home so they could make a proper decision. The legal paperwork was total insanity. If you're selling your home yourself, you will definitely want professional assistance. The red tape and government requirements can be stifling.

I hope you sell your home quickly.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Check with your local title company on the paperwork. Frequently you just need to take them a contract and they will handle the rest.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you for the info on legal paperwork. I hadn't thought of craigs list! Thank you Lori for the Zillow suggestion too. It's actually acreage we will be selling in rural SE Oklahoma. If anyone has any other suggestions, tips, or free listings sites all are appreciated!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2013)

In WV almost every county has a facebook online yardsale site . I see quite a few real estate listings on these sites along with listings for about anything else you can think of .


----------



## kzotter (Mar 16, 2013)

Look for a 'discount broker' in your area. The DB can, for a minimal fee, get your home onto MLS. The DB can do as much or as little as you want on an ala carte fee structure (signage, brochures, etc.). Once on MLS it gives you exposure to a large number of realtors that have buyers...sure it will cost you a % to offer the selling agent BUT you open up another opportunity to market your home. We started a blog (free) with photos, descriptions, etc. that was referenced on all of our literature. We got slammed with hits on the blog. We did it in a sale in NC in 2011 and saved a bundle.

Out of the other side of my mouth... a good realtor can be a blessing too!


----------

